# Curse words from the past.



## indianroads (Sep 23, 2022)

This may be useful to those writing historical fiction.


----------



## RGS (Sep 23, 2022)

Wow. I haven't heard "consarn" since I was a little kid.


----------



## Ladyserpentine (Sep 23, 2022)

Highly useful!!! Just what I needed to give my MC the desired amount of sass


----------



## JBF (Sep 23, 2022)

Useless trivia: when David Milch was working up the project that would become HBO's _Deadwood, _the creative staff reportedly went to great pains to accurately depict the slang and insults of the day, meaning the Dakota Territory in the 1870s.  

None of which made it to the final product (and a huge reason just about everybody cusses like Gulf Coast roughneck, circa 2004) because they ran through a few scenes and realized nobody was going to take a gritty, unflinching look at an illegal mining camp in indian country seriously if all the characters sounded like a Yosemite Sam cartoon.


----------



## S J Ward (Sep 24, 2022)

going back into the distant sixties... Holy smoke, Batman. along with Gadzooks. Jiminy Cricket... I loved the cursing in Batman.


----------



## indianroads (Sep 24, 2022)

S J Ward said:


> going back into the distant sixties... Holy smoke, Batman. along with Gadzooks. Jiminy Cricket... I loved the cursing in Batman.


Don't forget groovy, far-out, and out-of-sight.


----------

